

No motivation to study Computer Science - methane

I love programming. I am self-taught, started programming at 15 years old and now I already earn money from that (Web Developer), but I just can't find motivation to study other subjects like computer architecture, computer engineering and so on. Basically, I enjoy just JAVA course (where programming is). I am first year student. I am 19 years old.<p>Maybe I should just drop out? I hope not, maybe you will help me to find motivation? Maybe I really need that all stuff for my profession? Thank you.<p>P.S. University is quite well-rated in UK.
======
01PH
I would suggest two things: First check out the curricula for the following
semesters and see in how far these interest you. And second if you are already
quite proficient in programming, there might be some research projects you
might can get involved in, therefore making it a more interesting experience.

In my view the challenge of college is to find a few things that interest you
and become really good at them, but at the same time "survive" the subjects
that are less interesting to you personally.

------
kenjackson
What else do you have passion for? Art? History? Math? Study what you love. If
there's nothing in college that you have passion for then dropping out makes
sense. Don't study stuff for your profession. There's nothing in college that
is likely to prepare you for your job better than just getting a book a month
before you need to know something.

~~~
methane
I have passion for programming.

~~~
bartonfink
Saying you have a passion for programming is analogous to saying you have a
passion for hammers. Programming is just a means to an end, and not an end in
itself. By and large, people who get paid to program are getting paid to solve
problems with computers and not for the code itself.

Thus, we're back at square one. What problems would you like to see solved?
What are you interested in? What sort of programs do you want to write? The
answer to that ? will determine whether you should major in CS.

~~~
methane
Big web pages, big projects, big/challenging/complex software which could be
useful to humans.

------
kevinh
If it's anything like universities are in the US, you don't get to the
exciting CS topics until your second year when it stops being generic
programming and specializes in algorithms, computer learning, and other more
interesting topics. I'd recommend sticking to it.

